# WESTERN FLYER  year ?



## pedal alley (Aug 30, 2008)

i have this western flyer.
i'd like to know,what year
it is. the  # from the b.b.
is *****. if someone
can tell me the year .it would
be appreciated.


----------



## eazywind (Aug 30, 2008)

*Pictures*

Pictures please.


----------



## pedal alley (Aug 30, 2008)

see if this works ?


----------



## eazywind (Aug 30, 2008)

*Cleveland welding made bike*

Cleveland welding made bike. Probably 1940 or 1941. Does it have a Morrow rear hub? Marc


----------



## eazywind (Aug 30, 2008)

*Catalog pic*

Catalog pic. Marc


----------



## eazywind (Aug 30, 2008)

*Not working for some reason.*

Not working for some reason. Try cutting and pasting the link. Marc

http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/1287.htm


----------



## pedal alley (Aug 30, 2008)

*Morrow ?*



eazywind said:


> Cleveland welding made bike. Probably 1940 or 1941. Does it have a Morrow rear hub? Marc




YES, it is a Morrow hub.


----------



## eazywind (Aug 30, 2008)

*Good*

Good. You want to clean off the middle of the hub and try to find a Letter followed by a number. Letter corolates to a year and the number a month. Link below is the morrow serial number chart. If it is the original wheelset, it should date the bike. Marc

http://www.oldroads.com/morrow_sn.asp


----------



## pedal alley (Aug 31, 2008)

*Morrow hub #*



eazywind said:


> Good. You want to clean off the middle of the hub and try to find a Letter followed by a number. Letter corolates to a year and the number a month. Link below is the morrow serial number chart. If it is the original wheelset, it should date the bike. Marc
> 
> http://www.oldroads.com/morrow_sn.asp





thanks marc.
no cleaning needed on this hub.
#J-3    3613      
  march 1940  .(?)


----------



## eazywind (Aug 31, 2008)

*Yep*

Yep, March 1940. Marc


----------



## pedal alley (Aug 31, 2008)

*Thanks*

thanks for your help in steering me in the right direction .


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 2, 2008)

A slight correction on dating Morrow hubs, the letter =year portion is correct but the numbers only run to 4 denoting the quarter of the year that the hub was manufactured.

Thus J-3 means the hub was manufactured in July-August-September 1940.

I?ve added the bike and serial number to the CWC serial number list. This is the third ?G? bike in the system and a build date of late 40 - early 41 matches the period of the other two frames, both 3-Gills with curved down tubes.

Phil


----------

